# Sealing Brembo calipers



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

I've came across a set of Brembo calipers that I'm gonna fit to my civic Type R. 

I'm going to do a full refurb on them seals, bolts etc and paint. 

I'm painting them white and the question is has anybody used a sealant/high temp wax on their brake calipers? Obviously with me doing them white they are gonna be a pig to keep clean (just like the rest of my white car) so if I use something to coat them hopefully they will be a bit easier to keep them looking fresh.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm going to give Gyeon Rim a try on my wheels, exhaust and calipers. It will last longer than a sealant wax imo, I hope anyway.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

CarPro Dlux works very well I've heard


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Carpro DLUX on mine looks fantastic on my M Performane brake calipers


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

FK1000p high temp paste wax will be ok on those

Loads of durability


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

A few recommendations for dlux I see.

Hopefully they will look like this after I'm finished


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

They do like to squeal those calipers, even when the corrosion under the stainless sliders has been cleaned out. The 406 Coupe came with them as standard in V6 & early HDi form.

See here for refurbing them: http://www.mrv6.co.uk/forumstuff/howtoguides/Brembo split calipers_.pdf

http://www.mrv6.co.uk/forumstuff/howtoguides/Refurbish_Brembo_calipers.pdf

:thumb:


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

mr v6 said:


> They do like to squeal those calipers, even when the corrosion under the stainless sliders has been cleaned out. The 406 Coupe came with them as standard in V6 & early HDi form.
> 
> See here for refurbing them: http://www.mrv6.co.uk/forumstuff/howtoguides/Brembo split calipers_.pdf
> 
> ...


The ones in the pic were just an example of what the calipers will look like when I do them white.

The ones I have are from a DC5 Integra type R, with the oem pads (brembo pads from honda) and anti-squeal shims and a good dollop of copper grease they shouldn't squeal.

Honda also supply the brembo seal kit or I can get the same kit from Tegiwa for about £20-£30 cheaper.

Here's a pic of what the DC5 calipers look like.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks similar to my old Subaru Brembo ones. 
Gonz.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck with your refurb DOBE:thumb:. I've used regular copper grease on pads fitted to these calipers & they don't make a blind bit of difference to the noise due to the harmonics produced during braking. The noise comes from a high pitched vibration, not the pad touching the disc surface. I'm currently going through the pad & disc combo on these calipers myself.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

I know quite a few people that have done this conversion and not reported any problems with squealing etc, but thanks for your advice and feedback. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I coated my 6 piston Brembo's with regular C.Quartz when I got my IS F new over 2 years ago. Here's what they look like now after a quick wash. The brake dust won't stick to them making them really easy to clean. They are about due to be stripped and coated again, but 2 years out of the coating is great! 










Also, you might want to make sure you get your calipers clear coated if you're painting them. That should stop a lot if not all staining problems you can get with these things.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> I coated my 6 piston Brembo's with regular C.Quartz when I got my IS F new over 2 years ago. Here's what they look like now after a quick wash. The brake dust won't stick to them making them really easy to clean. They are about due to be stripped and coated again, but 2 years out of the coating is great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers, looks like I might try the cquartz then. 
Yep, calipers will be lacquered after painting, also airbrush the logo rather than buy stickers. Gonna strip off old paint and replace piston and dust seals. It will give me a wee project over the winter.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

As above, I coated my Alcon calipers with cquartz 18 months ago and it's still going strong


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

If you've not bought the sealant yet I'd recommend Gyeon rim, that's what I'm running bigman, it's very effective, can't comment on durability yet though


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

mr v6 said:


> Good luck with your refurb DOBE:thumb:. I've used regular copper grease on pads fitted to these calipers & they don't make a blind bit of difference to the noise due to the harmonics produced during braking. The noise comes from a high pitched vibration, not the pad touching the disc surface. I'm currently going through the pad & disc combo on these calipers myself.


Bit of a thread resurrection here.

I've had my calipers fitted since March and I've not heard one squeal or screech since the day they have been fitted.

I had them fitted by a specialist near Glasgow called Automek. I've always been under the impression that copper grease was the correct stuff to use on brake pads etc but these guys have proven me wrong.

All the copper grease was cleaned off and a tiny amount of ceramic grease was put on the top and bottom of the brake pad where the pad comes into contact with the pad shims on the caliper and it has done the trick.

Bit of useless info for anyone that's interested. 

Here's what the calipers looked like when I got them, looked ok in the pic but they had been painted with crap paint that was easy to scrub off with your nail.










Seals,pistons and pad shims covered in paint.










Here's how they look now after I did a bit of work on them,


----------



## WUZ (Apr 30, 2012)

Guess any extra help you can get to keep them beauties looking that good always helps!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome job on the calipers! They look stunning in white!


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> Awesome job on the calipers! They look stunning in white!


Cheers, I ended up using Cquartz after a bit of info from Craig at carpro.

They have been so easy to clean and still look fresh.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Was it CQUK or their DLUX coating you used on the calipers?


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Yellow Dave said:


> Was it CQUK or their DLUX coating you used on the calipers?


Cquartz on the calipers pal, after asking Craig from carpro.

The cquartz can handle extreme temperatures so I decided on that for the calipers and used Dlux on my wheels.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

mr v6 said:


> They do like to squeal those calipers, even when the corrosion under the stainless sliders has been cleaned out. The 406 Coupe came with them as standard in V6 & early HDi form.
> 
> See here for refurbing them: http://www.mrv6.co.uk/forumstuff/howtoguides/Brembo split calipers_.pdf
> 
> ...


I loved my 406 coupe, i think it was probably the best car i have had apart from the warning lights on the dash caused by dodgy electrics 
Funny enough i do remember the Brembos sqealing like a dog on a slide, it was even worse in the summer.:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I would recommend a coating of some sort, from the likes of Gtechniq, CarPro and Gyeon etc ..


----------

